# New Tributary Rafts 15% off while supplies last



## theBoatPeople

New Tributary Rafts 15% off while supplies last










No room for a trailer? Tributary Rafts, 12' through 16' sizes, are now on sale. These imports from AIRE are built with tough Ferrari fabric and roll to transportable sizes, and now they are even better value while the 2014's last.

AIRE Tributary 12.0 SB Raft
Sale Price: $2,165.00
Compared at: $2,549.00
You Save: $384.00
AIRE Tributary 12.0 SB Self Bailer Raft



AIRE Tributary 13.0 SB Raft
Sale Price: $2,375.00
Compared at: $2,799.00
You Save: $424.00
AIRE Tributary 13.0 SB Whitewater Raft



AIRE Tributary 14.0 SB Raft
Sale Price: $2,549.00
Compared at: $2,999.00
You Save: $450.00
AIRE Tributary 14.0 SB Raft



AIRE Tributary 16.0 SB Raft
Sale Price: $2,889.00
Compared at: $3,399.00
You Save: $510.00
AIRE Tributary 16.0 SB River Raft



Thank you to all the Mountain Buzzers for your business this year. Keep the rivers flowing!


----------

